# Doubt with upgrade of some ports/packages



## circus78 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi,
I am using FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1.
I installed mail/dovecot and mail/postfix from ports, because I needed mysql support.
When  I run `pkg upgrade`, I get this:


```
# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    940 B   0.9kB/s    00:01   
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   3.1MB/s    00:02   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 26972 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (94 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (94 candidates): 100%
The following 38 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        libunwind: 20170113_1

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        vim-lite: 8.0.0670 -> 8.0.1159
        tcl86: 8.6.6_2 -> 8.6.7
        ruby: 2.3.4_1,1 -> 2.3.5,1
        python27: 2.7.13_7 -> 2.7.14
        py27-six: 1.10.0 -> 1.11.0
        py27-setuptools: 36.0.1 -> 36.2.2
        py27-pytz: 2016.10,1 -> 2017.2,1
        py27-docutils: 0.13.1 -> 0.14
        png: 1.6.29 -> 1.6.34
        perl5: 5.24.1_1 -> 5.24.3
        nginx: 1.12.1,2 -> 1.12.1_1,2
        mysql56-server: 5.6.37 -> 5.6.37_1
        mysql56-client: 5.6.37 -> 5.6.37_1
        lsof: 4.90.m,8 -> 4.90.p,8
        libuv: 1.12.0 -> 1.14.1
        libslang2: 2.3.1 -> 2.3.1_1
        libnghttp2: 1.23.1 -> 1.26.0
        liblz4: 1.7.5,1 -> 1.8.0,1
        libffi: 3.2.1 -> 3.2.1_1
        jsoncpp: 1.8.1 -> 1.8.1_1
        icu: 58.2_2,1 -> 59.1,1
        help2man: 1.47.4 -> 1.47.5
        glib: 2.50.2_3,1 -> 2.50.2_6,1
        e2fsprogs-libuuid: 1.43.4 -> 1.43.6
        curl: 7.55.1 -> 7.56.0
        cmake: 3.8.2 -> 3.9.3

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        rhash-1.3.4
        readline-7.0.3
        postfix-3.2.3,1 (options changed)
        pcre-8.40_1
        lzo2-2.10_1
        libyaml-0.1.6_2
        libedit-3.1.20170329_2,1
        libarchive-3.3.1,1
        gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1
        expat-2.2.1
        dovecot-2.2.32_1 (options changed)

Number of packages to be installed: 1
Number of packages to be upgraded: 26
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 11

The process will require 4 MiB more space.
74 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
```

What will be happens if I do this upgrade?
Will mail/dovecot and mail/postfix be overwritten by packages, so I have to uninstall them and rebuild from ports with my needed options?

I haven't yet my own repository 

Thank you very much


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2017)

circus78 said:


> Will mail/dovecot and mail/postfix be overwritten by packages, so I have to uninstall them and rebuild from ports with my needed options?


Yes, that's exactly what will happen.


----------



## circus78 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi,
as long as I run `portsnap fetch` && `portsnap update`, can I assume that packages version will be same as ports?
Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2017)

That depends, if you use the latest packages, yes, if you use the quarterly packages, no.


----------



## circus78 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi,
honestly, I left most values to default, I just noticed this:


```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```

According to `pkg upgrade` output, system will be reinstall dovecot-2.2.32


```
Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        rhash-1.3.4
        readline-7.0.3
        postfix-3.2.3,1 (options changed)
        pcre-8.40_1
        lzo2-2.10_1
        libyaml-0.1.6_2
        libedit-3.1.20170329_2,1
        libarchive-3.3.1,1
        gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1
        expat-2.2.1
        dovecot-2.2.32_1 (options changed)
```

I checked with my ports tree:


```
root@server:/usr/ports/mail/dovecot# less distinfo
TIMESTAMP = 1503592198
SHA256 (dovecot-2.2.32.tar.gz) = 160b2151e2af359877f69cb2dcdfe1a3f4138ad3766e3b8562b96616e2f6bc2e
SIZE (dovecot-2.2.32.tar.gz) = 6100268
```

So, in this case, is it better NOT to update ports tree, because I could fetch a more recent dovecot version, for example.
If I understand well, I have to manually check both version of those software (package and port) to make sure everything will be ok..
Correct?
Thank you very much for your patience


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

If you only use packages you can remove the whole ports tree, you don't need it. Also note that by default a `pkg version` will reference the ports tree if it exists. You can force pkg-version(8) to compare against a remote repository like this: `pkg version -vR`. Or just delete the ports tree, then pkg-version(8) will automatically use the remote repository as reference.

Alternatively, if you really want to have a ports tree, use svnlite(1) to checkout the quarterly branch of the ports tree. This is the branch from which the quarterly packages are made.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/branches/


----------

